# single shots



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

dou think people have an advantage with a bolt action, pump exc.. if u only have a chanse to get 1 shot of at the animal ur hunting i want ur opinions because my friends laugh because i have a single shot and they have bolt actions.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

How often do you need another shot?

How often do your laughing friends need one?

To me, the whole point of hunting with a rifle is putting ONE bullet EXACTLY where you want it. I feel like I've failed if I don't accomplish that.....even if the critter is dead. Several of my bolt guns are now single shots, if that helps explain my opinion.

But....if you're hunting something that might be inclined to EAT you, well that's another subject!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

You have to make the 1st shot count with a single shot. I prefer a bolt gun just for the added peace of mind the other 4 shots bring me. I have yet to "unload" my mag while big game hunting.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

yea i think its funny that people think they need to shoot at sumthing more than once because they plan in missing more than once


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Think sniper ONE SHOT, ONE KILL i.e aim small miss small. A single shot such as my friends Handi-rifle in .243 is about all is required if you have the respect for the animal to be precise with your shot and it's placement to make a clean humane kill. All I have to say to your laughing friends is keep on laughing. I live in Kentucky and can use rifle, was born and raised in Indiana (shotgun slug, muzzleloader, or bow)and still use a slug gun. This one has a 24" rifled barrel which I love. I also like big heavy bullet/slug I really like that big HARD impact for a lot of shock value. Never had a slug hit deer go more 50 yards. Let your friends keep laughing and YOU laugh right back when you consistantly take deer with ONE SHOT, ONE KILL


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have hunted with T/C Contender and or Remington XP-100 Single Shot Handguns since 1982. In all those years I have never felt undergunned for the most part. Yeah there have been times calling Coyotes I wished I had a repeater when more than one Coyote came to my calling, but that is about the extent of it.

I have a hunting buddy that always kind of looked down his nose at my Single Shot Handguns. Well a couple years ago he won 1st prize in our Annual Shooters Club's Raffle. 1st prize every year is a T/C Stainless-Steel Encore Rifle or Handgun in the winners choice of caliber. Well my buddy choose a Encore Pro Hunter Rifle in .300 Win. Mag., and it has now become his favorite rifle. He doesn't ever mention the fact that it is a single shot.

I would agree with the others, let you friends keep laughing and you keep using your single shot if that is your preferred weapon. If it works for you it is hard to argue with success.

Larry


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Here in Kentucky we can only take one buck per tear but in some areas cand take as many does as we want to buy tags for. The other areas are limited to 4 deer total but have no daily limit. The possible chance of more than one at a time is why I like my Mossgerg 500 w/1in chamber and 5 up the tube. :sniper:


----------

